
Swift expands continuous integration system to support more platforms - alex_marchant
https://swift.org/blog/swift-community-hosted-ci/
======
rudedogg
So does this mean Swift 4 should work on the Raspberry Pi?

I know people had Swift 3 working, but last I heard there were some bugs
holding back Swift 4 from ARM.

Edit: Thinking of the two issues listed at the bottom here
[https://www.uraimo.com/2017/09/06/A-small-update-on-Swift-
fo...](https://www.uraimo.com/2017/09/06/A-small-update-on-Swift-for-
raspberry-pi-zero-1-2-3/). Digging deeper it looks like there hasn't been a
successful ARMv7 build yet ([https://ci-
external.swift.org/view/all/](https://ci-external.swift.org/view/all/)).

------
alex_marchant
"We have worked with several members of the community and are pleased to make
CI testing available today for Fedora, and ARMv7 for Debian “Stretch”."

------
solomatov
It's most likely to release of preview version of Swift for Tensorflow.

~~~
pjmlp
Given that most Android developers are on Windows, as per Android Studio
telemetry (mentioned at one ADB Podcast), I wonder if Google will bother to
improve the experience on Windows or just advice everyone to get a Linux VM.

